# April NYC Gathering & Presentation - Friday Evening 4/25



## radiata

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, April 25th, starting at 7:00 PM. Noted dart frog expert Dr. Jason Brown will be giving us a presentation. Fauna has once again offered us the use of their facilities. 

Fauna is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Start time is 7:00 PM. Fauna's website is Fauna NYC. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 212-877-2473.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees or desserts. 

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for any cuttings. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or that you have available for sale/trade, please post your interest either here in this Dendroboard thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community). If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles, tropical fish and corals.

Hope to see you there...


----------



## Sirjohn

I will be there. Looking forward to it...

Guys I am putting together 3 tanks, so any cuttings would be greatly appreciated. Still on the hunt for marcgravia..LOL...

Joe I might have some more stuff for your tank, I will look and see.. 

I also have a couple of pumps so if anyone is doing a water feature let me know, they are 320gph. I will bring them if someone is interested..

I might have some other loose odds and ends.. I have a few red fittonia cuttings I have been trying to root, if they take, I'll bring them.. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys..


----------



## DamianR

Hey everyone, i will be bringing a pair of Proven Hawaiian Auratus with me and will auction them. The auction will start at a dollar and will sell it at any price, no matter how low. I hope that is ok with everyone. 
Hope to see you all there. 

Damian


----------



## radiata

DamianR said:


> Hey everyone, i will be bringing a pair of Proven Hawaiian Auratus with me and will auction them. The auction will start at a dollar and will sell it at any price, no matter how low. I hope that is ok with everyone.
> Hope to see you all there.
> 
> Damian


Damian,

An auction is a really thought-provoking idea! Since we have no officers or by-laws, it looks like the winning bid is your money (no matter how low it is). I suggest we hold this auction before the scheduled presentation. 

OK?

Please post your offer on Facebook too, if you haven't already...

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Julio

Should be a fun night of drinking and talking frogs, WE REALLY NEED SOME KEGGS


----------



## DamianR

UPDATE

All proceeds from auction will go to Tesoros. So bid well my friends. =)


----------



## markpulawski

wish I had seen this before I shipped those PL's to you John, I could have thrown in 2 or 3 species with the frogs.



Sirjohn said:


> I will be there. Looking forward to it...
> 
> Guys I am putting together 3 tanks, so any cuttings would be greatly appreciated. Still on the hunt for marcgravia..LOL...
> 
> Joe I might have some more stuff for your tank, I will look and see..
> 
> I also have a couple of pumps so if anyone is doing a water feature let me know, they are 320gph. I will bring them if someone is interested..
> 
> I might have some other loose odds and ends.. I have a few red fittonia cuttings I have been trying to root, if they take, I'll bring them..
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys..


----------



## Sirjohn

markpulawski said:


> wish I had seen this before I shipped those PL's to you John, I could have thrown in 2 or 3 species with the frogs.


How very kind of you Mark, but we have more to do together.. The colors on those Punta Laurents is outstanding.. Thanks again


----------



## gogi

Im excited this will be my first meet.


----------



## froggorf

I live in Seattle but am supposed to be in NY on that date, outsiders welcome?


----------



## Dart guy 16

froggorf said:


> I live in Seattle but am supposed to be in NY on that date, outsiders welcome?


Everyone is always welcome


----------



## Halter

I would love to come! I would gladly bring some snacks : )


----------



## stemcellular

I might be able to make this. Have to be in NJ on Sat. Julio, you def going?


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> I might be able to make this. Have to be in NJ on Sat. Julio, you def going?


Yes will def be there

This is gonna be a big meet, we need some kegs


----------



## stemcellular

Ha, I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Sirjohn

Julio said:


> Yes will def be there
> 
> This is gonna be a big meet, we need some kegs


You are funny Julio, you always make me laugh.. Always a fun time with you...

Everyone is always welcome to the meets, this is probably one of the nicest groups of people you will ever meet... Come one come all, and Fauna is a nice place and very gracious to host..

You will feel quite welcome..


----------



## radiata

Halter said:


> I would love to come! I would gladly bring some snacks : )


Josh,

Looking forward to seeing you there. I bought a booming wingless D. melanogaster culture from you in WP on 4/6. I got an unusually high number of FFs out of it today. Do you have a secret ingredient?

Bob


----------



## Judy S

gees...if I get into one of those kegs...no telling what I'd bid on...


----------



## radiata

Judy S said:


> gees...if I get into one of those kegs...no telling what I'd bid on...


Judy,

I doubt that kegs will be available - Julio must have been in a fraternity back at Syracuse. What brew do you prefer? I'm sure we can accommodate you with a six-pack. Looking forward to meeting you - we didn't manage to connect at George's MADS gathering in March

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## Bob1000

I will be bringing bean beetles $6 a culture.. Booming cultures, No mites, though Ive never seen a culture with mites being sold,lol.. 5 available.. open to trades of springtail cultures that have a lot as well as isopod cultures large grey, purples, etc..


----------



## Julio

Judy S said:


> gees...if I get into one of those kegs...no telling what I'd bid on...


Maybe no Kegs but there will plenty of beer! i think we need to get everyone liquored up and then get the auction started, we should have done this at frog day!


----------



## Tincman

I could just bring Vodka?lol jk After Sat Im taking a month off of Vodka...


----------



## Julio

Tincman said:


> I could just bring Vodka?lol jk After Sat Im taking a month off of Vodka...


MMMM, now you are thinking lets all bring a bottle of booze, make sure to bring lots of cash to bid on stuff and buy a hyacinth macaw after a bottle, fauna would be very happy!


----------



## Tincman

lol That would be one hell of an impulse buy, most people get a car or a big screen, Id come home with the Big blue Kate Upton of parrots & train it to open beers for me!lol


----------



## Julio

Tincman said:


> lol That would be one hell of an impulse buy, most people get a car or a big screen, Id come home with the Big blue Kate Upton of parrots & train it to open beers for me!lol


something tells me someone is gonna buy a hyacinth and wake up with a massive hang over


----------



## Tincman

Julio said:


> something tells me someone is gonna buy a hyacinth and wake up with a massive hang over


Hahahaha, Unless that person trains the bird to open the bottle of asprin & bring water also!lol


----------



## gogi

I was going to bring a six pack but after reading this thread i think a 12 pack might be better. Keg + Train = police harassment every time sry


----------



## Julio

gogi said:


> I was going to bring a six pack but after reading this thread i think a 12 pack might be better. Keg + Train = police harassment every time sry


Not if you put it in a cardboard box 

But yes 12 Packs are better we almost ran low on the last meeting


----------



## B-NICE

I should be able to make it...


----------



## eos

Damn this sounds like it's gonna be a big meet... and I CAN'T MAKE IT! Sunova!


----------



## Julio

Hey guys,

I have some true sipiliwini juvies 3 months out of the water $150 each

Also have some subadults vittatus $30 each with $10 from each frog going to the CRARC, which is where they came from.
Can deliver to the meeting, ck the face fob thread for pics


----------



## Tincman

IF anyone has any interest I can bring these to the meet:
*Patricia pair* (Im 99% on these as a pair, the male is a nice high yellow frog, asking $140)
*Varadero* (115 for a young froglet trio)
*Esperanza Sub adult*(this is a nice Dark Red/Blue Example, Probably round 7-8 months now, asking $70
*LEDS* Also have a few of these really bright LEDS left at $18 ea or 2 for $34, I have tested these & theyre excellent lights as far as brightness & ability to grow plants.
Please inbox me with any questions about the frogs or bulbs as Id be more then happy to answer. See you guys friday,
Idris-


----------



## Colin C

In the first of what I hope to be a series of talks at upcoming meets, tomorrow Dr. Jason Brown will present his research on the evolution of the dramatic color and pattern diversity seen in Oophaga pumilio. This is your chance to see one of the world's premiere Dendrobatid researchers speak about one of everyones' favorite frogs! The meet at Fauna tomorrow will start at 7pm and Dr. Brown's talk will begin at 8.


----------



## Dart guy 16

I have a little plant package I'm offering for sale at the meet on Friday
Philodendron squamiferum (huge clipping)
Philodendron verrucosum (small clipping but rooted)
philodendron hederaceum (rooted clipping)
Peperomia Glabella
And probably one or two other clippings depending on what I have
Asking $30


----------



## Sherman

This photo looks appropriate for this thread.



Looking forward to this.
I will bring a Tesoros glass (empty) to auction. Proceeds to Tesoros de Colombia.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## rozdaboff

I am going to be attending this one to not only hear what I expect will be a great lecture - but also to meet up with some of the NYC folk I haven't yet met.

I will bring a few extra frog-free clippings of a couple of plants, including some Microsorum linguiforme.

If anyone is interested, I broke down an extra Geosesarma tank that a friend was taking care of for me - and I have two groups of CB Geosesarma sp. "Red Devil" crabs available. Groups will be one adult female, one subadult male, and three juveniles. Asking $40/group. If someone wants all of the crabs - I can do $70 for all 10 (and there will probably be an extra small youngster or two).

They are very easy to care for, hardy - and with proper supplementation - color up immensely. If anyone has any questions about care - shoot me a line.

Here are some pictures of my adult breeders:

Male









Female









I just need to know by tomorrow (Friday 4/25) before 7AM so I can bring them to work with me.


----------



## Dart guy 16

I also have a 9 month old trio of Azureus for sale $80 or open to a possible trade


----------



## Halter

radiata said:


> Josh,
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there. I bought a booming wingless D. melanogaster culture from you in WP on 4/6. I got an unusually high number of FFs out of it today. Do you have a secret ingredient?
> 
> Bob


Bob,

That's right! I am glad you are satisfied...

Unfortunately, I have to now work a double and I am unable to attend... Sucks!!!


Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

Bring lots of cash ppl, glad u can make it down Chris, this will be a hell of a meet, let's all go out after and get arrested with frog parafenilia!


----------



## DamianR

Yeah Julio keep talking smack until the cops see you with a bag full of unknown plants ....


----------



## Julio

DamianR said:


> Yeah Julio keep talking smack until the cops see you with a bag full of unknown plants ....


Lol, it's not pot I swear, u wanna lick my frog?


----------



## radiata

DamianR said:


> Yeah Julio keep talking smack until the cops see you with a bag full of unknown plants ....


ROTFLMAO! (Thank you Damian!)


----------



## pa.walt

try to take some pics of the meet.


----------



## Groundhog

Need to raise a bit of cash (for pet stuff), so will have the following well-started plants tomorrow night: 

1 Begonia bipinnatifida $10
2 Beg 'Buttercup' $5 ea
2 Episcia 'Silver Skies' $5 ea
2 Scindapsus pictus $3 ea

All rooted, growing, frog free.


----------



## Groundhog

Judy S said:


> gees...if I get into one of those kegs...no telling what I'd bid on...


A pet groundhog?!?


----------



## Groundhog

And this time I'm bringin' the wild man, and Belvedere:


----------



## Groundhog

DamianR said:


> Yeah Julio keep talking smack until the cops see you with a bag full of unknown plants ....


Damian, I would have thought this was funny--but in 2012 in Brooklyn, cops actually confiscated some poor dudes rooftop tomatoes--weren't returned for three days. #@!*& tomatoes!!

I think I might have gotten in some serious trouble on this one ("Look it up, you knuckle-dragging...")


----------



## gogi

Groundhog said:


> And this time I'm bringin' the wild man, and Belvedere:


How long do you charge your dog for?


----------



## fishieness

Julio said:


> Bring lots of cash ppl, glad u can make it down Chris, this will be a hell of a meet, let's all go out after and get arrested with frog parafenilia!


Did JonRich ever tell you that story, Julio?


----------



## Julio

what story?


----------



## fishieness

Julio said:


> what story?


Not an arrest, but a funny story. I'll let him tell you tonight. Haha


----------



## JonRich

fishieness said:


> Not an arrest, but a funny story. I'll let him tell you tonight. Haha


lmaooooo. That was an eye opening experience. 

see you guys later. i've had a crazy week, soooo drinks.. Moar Kegsss!! haha


----------



## eos

Damn you people! We better have another big meet in the next couple months. Had to be the night that I pick up wifey from the airport huh!

I can always say "Oh snap babe, that was tonight? I thought you said saturday night."


----------



## Julio

this is gonna be a long night!!


----------



## Groundhog

eos said:


> Damn you people! We better have another big meet in the next couple months. Had to be the night that I pick up wifey from the airport huh!
> 
> I can always say "Oh snap babe, that was tonight? I thought you said saturday night."


Sure... Why not?... It ain't as if you put it *in writing*...


----------



## Groundhog

Fauna was fun--Taz and Belvedere had a ball!! Thanks again to Dan, Chris, Colin and the gang for their patience and hospitality


----------



## gogi

Had a great time. Thanks groundhog for a nice plant


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Fauna for hosting the meeting, also thanks to Jason for giving us a presentation into some of research. It was a great night of talking frogs and we raised some money for conservation with the auction! Hopefully we can have more auctions and raise more money in the future!


----------



## Groundhog

About my plants from last night: _Begonia bipinnatifida_--good humidity, but not too wet. Will form a small sub-shrub. New Guinea. _Beg_ 'Buttercup'--good humidity, tolerates more moisture. Hybrid of two W African species. _Episcia_ 'Silver Skies'--hybrid with small leaves, periodic red flowers. I rooted these in sphagnum (frog and pesticide free); I recommend removing the sphag before planting. Neotropical hybrid. Thanks!


----------



## B-NICE

We left at 2am lmao


----------



## gogi

Groundhog said:


> About my plants from last night: _Begonia bipinnatifida_--good humidity, but not too wet. Will form a small sub-shrub. New Guinea. _Beg_ 'Buttercup'--good humidity, tolerates more moisture. Hybrid of two W African species. _Episcia_ 'Silver Skies'--hybrid with small leaves, periodic red flowers. I rooted these in sphagnum (frog and pesticide free); I recommend removing the sphag before planting. Neotropical hybrid. Thanks!


Thanks it looks great in my tank


----------



## Sherman

What a great time. I got home safely at 3AM, after a little nap in the van south of Hartford.
Thank you to Fauna for allowing us the space. Thanks to Dr. Brown for the talk on _O. pumilio_. And a big thanks to everyone that donated and bid on the auction items. In total we raised $376.00 to be split between Tesoros de Colombia and the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center. 
Way to go NYC frog group.

Chris


----------



## Julio

Chris next time stay over at my place and we"ll go out and have a good time.


----------



## radiata

Julio said:


> Chris next time stay over at my place and we"ll go out and have a good time.


Said the spider to the fly...


----------



## radiata

Many, many thanks to the *Fauna Crew* (Fauna NYC) for hosting us!

And, many thanks to our auctioneer, *Julio*, for the surprising auction results! In the past I've referred to hobbyists donating plant cuttings for anyone who showed up, but in the future perhaps we should earmark those plant donations for an auction in support of the organizations that the auction receipts went to? Your thoughts would be appreciated here...

Many thanks to *Damian* for the frogs he donated for the auction, and for kicking the "auction" idea off...

And, also, many thanks to the other people who donated things for the auction (but who I failed to keep track of --- please forgive me)...

Oops - almost for got to thanks Chris Sherman (*Sherman Tanks*) for his cameo appearance...

Finally, thanks to the auction winners who had just enough of their selective brew to make their bids for two really good causes...


----------

